# SOLD >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>FS: EEW5 Bobbin Lover Deal



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< SOLD POOF GONE>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Oh, it seems that I'm not an e-spinner type of spinner. After spinning two full bobbins and plying the same, I don't find it as satisfying as a regular wheel. The EEW5, is cute and does work well.

So I would like to past this deal on to someone here, before I try to send it back.

$219 + $10 = $229. USA only, Exactly what I paid for it as a kickerstarter supporter for the EEW5. The bobbin lover package came with 11 bobbins! I will also contact Maurice to change the name on my supporter number

PM, your email for PayPal invoice

The EEW5 now is $250 and comes with 3 bobbins
https://www.dreamingrobots.com/products/electric-eel-wheel-5?variant=27234518278

Included in this bobbin lover package:

EEW5
11 Bobbins
Foot pedal
Orifice hook, magnetic holder on the machine
2 orifice hole inserts
Power supply with USA style plug (100-240V AC input so a travel adapter will let it work in other countries)
1 extra drive belt (2 total)
1 extra tension band (2 total)
WPI card
Spin Card
Instruction Manual
Silicon pad
A bobbin driver, a tool to transfer yarn between bobbins


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Sending PM


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

That was quick! 

:sm09:


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Good deal!! I know garden poet has been wanting a wheel! Perfect! She can focus on drafting. Later, if she gets a manual wheel then she can learn to peddle.

Enjoy Gardenpoet! Hope you love spinning!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Enjoy gardenpoet! I've been having fun with mine :sm02: My only experience has been with drop spindles and like you couldn't see a wheel in my near future until I saw this deal. Works for me for now :sm24:


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Thank you, my new spinning friends! I am feeling guilty I didn't make a manual wheel my first, but it was a good opportunity to leap into the fray. I am looking forward to learning from all of you and sharing my endeavors. : )


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

gardenpoet said:


> Thank you, my new spinning friends! I am feeling guilty I didn't make a manual wheel my first, but it was a good opportunity to leap into the fray. I am looking forward to learning from all of you and sharing my endeavors. : )


Have fun. Spinning was not for me. My poor ashford is in the garage.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

What a wonderful deal for you, gardenpoet. I love mine. Enjoy!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Snapped that right up good girl. Enjoy it. You will have so much fun.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

gardenpoet said:


> Thank you, my new spinning friends! I am feeling guilty I didn't make a manual wheel my first, but it was a good opportunity to leap into the fray. I am looking forward to learning from all of you and sharing my endeavors. : )


Enjoy, its in the mail! ????


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Mevbb said:


> Have fun. Spinning was not for me. My poor ashford is in the garage.


You should sell her!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> My poor ashford is in the garage.


Oh dear, that poor Ashford.

Im just wondering? How long has it been consigned to the garage? Were you having problems learning to spin and gave up?
What can we do to help to get Ashford out of the garage?


----------

